# Low Water Pressure



## bigbuck (Mar 17, 2001)

My cold water preassure has dropped off. I have a well not city water. Any ideas what would cause this. Is it the bladder tank, I think this one is about 5 years old.


----------



## Whitetail Freak (Nov 10, 2008)

I would say your bladder tank popped, I've lived here for ten yrs and I just replaced mine for the second time, each one lasted five yrs. Your pressure switch should be kicking on and off repeatedly if your tank is bad, not holding pressure. I'm not a plummer.


----------



## WoW (Oct 26, 2010)

bigbuck said:


> My cold water preassure has dropped off. I have a well not city water.


 
Just the cold side?

Do you have an inline water filter and if so, where is it located?


----------



## Whitetail Freak (Nov 10, 2008)

My tanks had a valve stem on the top and when I checked it with a tire guage water squirted out of it also, which shows sign of the bags being popped. Like wow said could be a clogged filter.


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

Had the same problem...
It was a waterlogged bladder as suggested by members here:

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=363320&highlight=pressure

Had it drained and repressurized by a pro at a very fair price, could have ripped me for a new tank...still working fine.


----------



## PLUMMER47 (Dec 9, 2006)

Yeah if your going thru bladder tanks, I would think they were set up installed wrong. Unless you purchased them from big box ......... 
The 1st thing I do is confine the area of low pressure and find an area that has good water pressure. Try the hose bib on the tank tee under the pressure switch. Does the gauge work on your tank tee ? Is the tube that connects the pressure switch to the tank tee brass or galv? If galv you can tap on it or clean it out, which is exactly why I always use brass on wells. Little pieces of corroded galv pipe dont mess with internal rubber parts. Price is only 15-20% more than galv. After you have your pressure issue isolated then post findings. You will get better " guesses" from us.......:lol:


----------



## WoW (Oct 26, 2010)

PLUMMER47 said:


> The 1st thing I do is confine the area of low pressure and find an area that has good water pressure. After you have your pressure issue isolated then post findings. You will get better " guesses" from us.......:lol:


Heck, why not drill a new well and replace everything all the way to the tap and be done with it? Then there will be no guessing to it.


----------



## bigbuck (Mar 17, 2001)

pressure switch kicks on at 25 and off at 45, that seemed low, not sure if that would have anything to do with it.


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

Just a thought. Is it low pressure from all faucets or just certain ones? If certain ones, or maybe all depending on what has taken place, the faucet screens may have become clogged with debris, rust, crud, dirt, etc. Unscrew the faucet screens and make sure they are clear.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

bigbuck said:


> pressure switch kicks on at 25 and off at 45, that seemed low, not sure if that would have anything to do with it.


Your gauge/pressures could be OK, never usually see them much above 45/50 psi. Is it on the cold side only? Do you have a 2, 4 or 6 inch well? Shallow well pump or is it a submersible pump? Let the pump build up to max pressure and shut off then flush the toilet, how quickly does the gauge drop and the pump cycle on then back off? Have run into more than a few inline filter issues, if you have one turn it to by-pass and see if that affects the pressure.


----------



## PLUMMER47 (Dec 9, 2006)

PLUMMER47 said:


> Yeah if your going thru bladder tanks, I would think they were set up installed wrong. Unless you purchased them from big box .........
> The 1st thing I do is confine the area of low pressure and find an area that has good water pressure. Try the hose bib on the tank tee under the pressure switch. After you have your pressure issue isolated then post findings. You will get better " guesses" from us.......:lol:


25-45 is fine, but have you answered the other questions. Isolate the problem.. then u can ID.


----------

